# Glazer vs Flusher



## getplastered (Jan 3, 2012)

For years I've rolled, flushed and then coated with angle head, and never a glazer.  I'm in the market for a new flusher...I was just curious if anybody has used both and finds one better than the other...<br><br>Also, I hear good things about the tapepro flusher but they're $200 and I'm not even sure you can get them in Canada.<br><br>I willing to change my system up since I have to spend the $ anyway, and I've been having issues getting away with 2 coats on the corners.<br><br>Happy holiday!<br><br><br><br><br>


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

I have both glazers and flushers, but don't glaze with the glazers (ie. I don't apply mud and flush at the same time with them), as I can't control the mud well enough. They create a bit of a make work project for me, more than what's it's worth to try and do it all in one combination pass. I still do flush with the glazers I have, though, after I've put mud on with a cp/mud tube and applicator.

But maybe the Tapepro glazer is different, better, than the Can-Am glazers I have? Could be interesting to try one.

At 200.00, maybe you're talking about Tapepro's North American equivalent - Blue Line's 3" glazer, for 145.00 (before DWT discount) from Wall Tools? http://www.walltools.com/blu-cg3.html

Wall is also listing 2.5 and 3" Blue Line flushers (which they're calling 'straight glazers'), at 98.00 and 118.00 - http://www.walltools.com/blu-sg25.html and http://www.walltools.com/blu-sg3.html

Don't know how they really are, though, as I've only used Can-Am and BTE till now.

As for not being able to get away with 2 coats in the corners, what's the problem? Bevels? ......?


----------



## getplastered (Jan 3, 2012)

JustMe said:


> I have both glazers and flushers, but don't glaze with the glazers (ie. I don't apply mud and flush at the same time with them), as I can't control the mud well enough. They create a bit of a make work project for me, more than what's it's worth to try and do it all in one combination pass. I still do flush with the glazers I have, though, after I've put mud on with a cp/mud tube and applicator.
> 
> But maybe the Tapepro glazer is different, better, than the Can-Am glazers I have? Could be interesting to try one.
> 
> ...


All I have used is BTE as well...

The problem is that my corner flares so much that in well lit hallways you see the deviation from 3.5" to the corner. It doesn't look flat, I guess cause it isn't. If I slide my hand into the corner I can really feel it too. 

I've shimmed the springs but the flusher is like 8 years old and from reading, I guess they deteriorate after time like blades. So I just thought a new one is in order...

Maybe its just that the framing is so bad lately, and the corners are so out of square the flusher just isn't doing its job...


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

getplastered said:


> Maybe its just that the framing is so bad lately, and the corners are so out of square the flusher just isn't doing its job...


 
When ya get to trying to blame it on someone else,,,,,, you may need to re-think things.


----------



## getplastered (Jan 3, 2012)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> When ya get to trying to blame it on someone else,,,,,, you may need to re-think things.


Yeah I know...that's why I'm here!!!


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

getplastered said:


> Yeah I know...that's why I'm here!!!


Dude, I'm telling you, It's probably not the edges of your flusher that are causing the problem...it's most likely your tip. So even if you bend your springs outwards to make sure your edges wipe tight and don't leave an edge, if it's that old, the tip would be worn right down. That's what causing the flare in your corners. The rounded look.

Let me illustrate 2buck style. (which means with a sh!tty paint drawing)

*Here's a regular flusher. Brand new.*









Now because your bending your springs out to keep pressure to not leave an edge, all this time you're thinking it's running great because it's smooth and it's not leaving a ridge to have to clean up.
But that's not necessarily true. If it's that old, your actual tip is getting worn down. 
*Now here's your old worn down flusher*








See how the point has worn down and isn't as sharp as it used to be?
That's what's causing your problem, I'm almost sure of it. It's not reaching far enough into the corner and therefore is leaving too much mud built up in it, causing your dip.









*Not reaching far enough into the corner.*








Buy a new flusher.
Keep using your angle head for your top coat, change your blades.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Newagestucco (Apr 18, 2012)

Nice job on the drawing

And pawn the old one see what you get for it lol


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Great post PT, Im currently using a tapepro 3 inch flusher behind the corner roller then finishing with a bigger head on the mudrunner and i have always felt the same with the corners, To steep finishing with a 3.5, So a bigger head changes that, Tapeworms 4, Goldblatts 4 or goldblatts 3.5 thats bigger than a standard 3.5, All of mine make a sweet corner.

The tapepro flushers nice, I also have the 2.5 and 3.5 cam am and they seem to be made of a harder more springy stainless steel, The tapepro seems softer, Which may make it easier to push in the corner, Or might not last as long?? It will last me a long time as im not full time on the drywall, I paint as well so im really up close looking at corners at all stages, I know what looks right and what doesnt.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Let me illustrate 2buck style. (which means with a sh!tty paint drawing)


Whats you mean chitty paint drawings....









Their called master pieces :yes::whistling2:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

getplastered said:


> All I have used is BTE as well...
> 
> The problem is that my corner flares so much that in well lit hallways you see the deviation from 3.5" to the corner. It doesn't look flat, I guess cause it isn't. If I slide my hand into the corner I can really feel it too.
> 
> ...


8 years old? Probably is (maybe long past) time, if there's been some mileage put on it.

If your corner is ending up looking and feeling 3 1/2" out of square after your taping and mudding of it:

1. It reads like you're using just one flusher - a 3 1/2" - to flush with, twice. It might not be up for handling well enough feathering out the mud thickness of your taping mud, &/or the mud thickness of your 2nd coat mud. Thinning that more might help.

2. I've seen guys not push hard enough into the corners with a flusher on the tape coat, which leaves things built out too much for the 2nd coat. They usually do that so they don't leave too much in the way of edge mud stringers to clean up after, especially when they're flushing behind a bazooka with a 2 1/2". Same thing if they're dumping on too much mud for the flusher to handle well, on 2nd coat. (I go 3" when flushing behind a bazooka, then 3 1/2". Corners come out cleaner and better, it seems. At least for me.)

A couple btw's:

Are you bazooka-ing tapes on, or cp/mud tubing them on, or ......?

Are you rolling the tape into the corners before flushing?

Is the block on the flusher, that the handle's ball fits into, on tight enough? I don't know if that would cause some of the grief you're getting, but I've seen the screws loosen off enough that it can affect handling some. If it has in the past, maybe there's still some hardened mud buildup between the block and the flusher wings, causing some distortion?

Are you making sure you &/or the flusher handle's tip are squared off to the corners well enough? Seen guys leave too much on one side, including a ridge, the ridge which they feather out with a sander. But they don't sand that leg out well enough, and end up rounding it off. Which creates a hump.

--------

Btw, it could be one thing that's the major problem, or a combination of things that are adding up to causing the problem.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Ok, your drinking buddy Moose boy has got it all backwards (there's evidence he wants your wife:whistling2

The head with the "V" steal clip on it , which is hiding a hole that's drilled in it, is the one you second coat with. They call it a direct flusher (can-am). Slang terms, yanks like to call the second coat glazing, well us Canucks call it flushing. The picture with my beautiful paint markings on it, is a standard flusher, or slang term wiper. You can install tape with it, or IN-direct flush with it. My supply guy uses the terms wiper or flusher, to distinguish between the two.

In-direct flushing is using a compound tube and angle applicator , or maybe a dunny brush or lambs roller ,to coat already installed tape. then using a wiper on a pole, you run/wipe over it. I find most use this method. Uses less mud, coats tighter, hugs angle better, dries faster , less passes over tape etc.....

Direct flushing, you put a head with the "V" metal clip , that most guys rip off to expose hole, directly on to a compound tube. You could try a angle box or Mud runner, but I have never tried it before. IMO this method is bad, puts way too much mud and tends to float or have a mind of it's own. You can get flashing in the corners,,,, meaning, wall looks like it's running straight, then takes a bend at the angle, sorta like this ____/ (over accented of coarse:whistling2

So the way you second coat could be some of your problem, but sounds like your head is too worn out, and here is where your drinking buddy is WRONG.

Where I have the RED in one pic, that is the main point of ware, you can try filing that spot down, but your heads sound too old already. majour one is the skies/runners where green arrow points. The more they ware down, the more it changes the angle of the head to the wall. If you have a BTE flusher, you can adjust the runners, move them in the direction of the blue arrow, they apply the mud tighter. Move them the opposite way, they apply more mud.

Where Moose boy is right, is when the point wares out, they become no good. But the outside points and apex point ware out at about the same speed. You can file or use a sanding stone on them once a month to prolong their life.

Where you get to blame someone else, is the bevell on the drywall. DWC was telling me the other day, a lot of guys are getting sent back to repair bevells flashing,,, this way -----\ ,,, instead of other way ____/,,,, in instead of out. Load the bevell edge, before you tape on the uprights


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Anybody have any pictures of some angles that have been finished with a flusher vs. an angle head? I know the angle head will leave a bit nicer corner, but I have been playing with the idea of getting a flusher for smaller jobs where it would be nice to coat both sides of the angle at one time. Would like to see how good a flusher can finish an angle.


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> Ok, your drinking buddy Moose boy has got it all backwards (there's evidence he wants your wife)
> 
> The head with the "V" steal clip on it , which is hiding a hole that's drilled in it, is the one you second coat with. They call it a direct flusher (can-am). Slang terms, yanks like to call the second coat glazing, well us Canucks call it flushing. The picture with my beautiful paint markings on it, is a standard flusher, or slang term wiper. You can install tape with it, or IN-direct flush with it. My supply guy uses the terms wiper or flusher, to distinguish between the two.
> 
> ...


2buck knows his **** on flushers:thumbup: and might be even more knowledgable when it comes to sheep :whistling2:

Maybe one of the manufactorers will pick up on the idea of a replacable apex :thumbsup: I have still yet to get one to try out... I already dropped 2k on tools this year, Honey won't be liking the number when we go to file taxes this year HAHA :whistling2:


----------



## getplastered (Jan 3, 2012)

I kinda figured it was time to replace lol...all I was really looking for is do i continue with roll, wipe, corner box or is it worth rolling, glazing corner boxing!

And if I remain status quo, which is the best flusher to go with? I like that new tapepro one (blue line) but have only used BTE...and the price difference is quite substantial...

But thanks for the breakdown on flusher wear!


----------

